# THREE Award Winning Cat Books--Kittens to Seniors--On Sale!



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Amy ---------------------

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks! And yes, I book-marked and will be a good Kboard citizen.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6
> 
> THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Tis the season...tips for cats and Christmas trees here!

http://amyshojai.com/2013/12/20/cat-mas-tree-safety/

Of course, you can find all the must-knows for kittens in the 3-BOOK DEAL HERE! 
www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

KINDLE COUNTDOWN DEAL NOW! Check it out! 









http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Amyshojai said:


> Have issues with litter box lapses? tips here...and more in the books, of course! http://amyshojai.com/2014/01/03/how-to-litter-box-train-your-new-kitten/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

KINDLE COUNTDOWN DEAL NOW! Check it out! 









http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)

[/quote]


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Now Part of the Kindle Unlimited program!










http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Now Part of the Kindle Unlimited program!










http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Now Part of the Kindle Unlimited program!










http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Now Part of the Kindle Unlimited program!










http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Now Part of the Kindle Unlimited program!










http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Now Part of the Kindle Unlimited program!










http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Now Part of the Kindle Unlimited program!










http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Now Part of the Kindle Unlimited program!










http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of two-dozen nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of 30 nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of 30 nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of 30 nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Care-Cats-Kittens-Seniors-ebook/dp/B00GGBWAT6

THREE Award-Winning Cat Care Books!

Winner: Cat Writers' Association Purina Kitten Chow Award
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Book and Best Kitten Photos
Winner: Cat Writers' Association Muse Medallion--Best Cat Behavior Book
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Hartz Award for Best Entry on Aging Cats
Winner: Cat Writer's Association Merial Human-Animal Bond Award

Three books from award-winning pet book author Amy Shojai cover all the veterinary care and behavior must-knows from kittens to aging cats--and everything in between including match-making cat and kitten adoption advice--with cat training and care advice for all your special cat's needs. Learn about:


Choosing, training and communicating with your kitten
Cat legends, myths, fun facts--and kitten care and products online resources
Behavior, food and grooming considerations
Recognize and diffuse cat-to-cat aggression
Settle disputes over territory, potty problems and mealtime woes
Solve common pet peeves: meowing, clawing, countertop cruising, door dashing
Understand weird cat behaviors: phone attraction, mirror fear, "elevator butt" and toilet pests
Learn to keep your aging cat living longer and happier
Find out what changes to expect--what's normal, and what are warning signs
Know home nursing care tips that save you money--and kitty angst

"What baby expert Dr. Benjamin Spock did for people, kitten expert Amy Shojai has done for cats...Everything you need to know to begin a blissful life with your kitty." --Ed Sayres, President, San Francisco SPCA

"...this comprehensive and groundbreaking book presents cutting edge medical information, Shojai makes sure that it's proven and practical. Captivating true stories of 'successful agers' will motivate you to make sure you give your pets the best care possible." --Dr. Marty Becker, resident veterinarian on Good Morning America and best-selling author

Amy Shojai, CABC is a nationally known authority on pet care and behavior, and the award-winning author of 30 nonfiction pet care books. (Yes, she writes about dogs, too!)


----------

